# Baby Obi!



## Bananer (Sep 14, 2017)

I made a thread about a week ago saying we were on the hunt for another tiel, well we found our little guy! It was a search that lasted 4 days and about 6 bird specialty locations. Originally we were hoping to find an older bird, but had no luck with craigslist listings in our area. The bird stores' older tiels were either bonded pairs or not hand tame in the slightest, which didn't seem like a good matches for my cockatiel Sunny at home. However, I'm still keeping an eye out for tiels in our area that need re-homing.

We ended up going back to our trusted store that had the such chatty, playful ~6 month old babies and I immediately fell in love with one that was chirping away in the corner. One of the ladies working helped get him (we think its a boy, according to the woman working) out, which was a bit of struggle. I was worried he would be too scared to sit with me, but once he was finally out he settled down and showed me his impressive step up skills!

We've had our new baby Obi (Obi-Wan Kenobi formally lol) for a few days now, and while he's still pretty timid about being taken out of the cage, he's settling in well! If we open his cage door he flies out on his own to one of our perches, although he's clipped so we keep it close to the cage. I'm able to coerce him onto my hand with millet while he's in the cage, and when he's out he steps up with no problems. He loves greens and pellets, is curious as can be, and loved being misted for the first time! He's a great little guy. ied: 

I can't wait to introduce him to Sunny! Obi sometimes hears her chirping from her room and will chirp back and forth. After his quarantine is over I'll be sure to update their progress. 

If you guys have any advice for getting him more comfortable with us I'd really appreciate it! Also, if any of you are experts with pinpointing gender I would love to know if you think he's a boy or a girl, although I know it's difficult with pied cockatiels.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a cutie!! It's impossible to visually sex pieds, no matter the age. It will be a wait and see game for when he gets older. You can try sitting next to the cage with your hand in the cage so he gets used to it being in the cage. Doing this a couple times a day will help him desensitize towards it.


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

What a pretty pied bird! Funny that you have named him after a movie character, I did the same with my pied pearled boy Indy! 

I guess only time will tell to see if Obi is male or female, it is impossible to tell for sure without a DNA test, as far as I know!


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

You said that this baby was singing away in the store which I would say suggests male but time will tell if he is les hope he learns some new songs for you to help


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*baby obi*

Oh, he IS a cutie!!! I hope he and Sunny will get along well. Enjoy your new little friend! Many happy years together!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Obi is soo cute!!


----------

